# A magic band question



## schiff1997 (Feb 12, 2014)

We are staying at AKV and I was wondering if your magic band is required to enter the pool ?  I heard if you are staying at BC that you must scan your band to access Stormalong Bay.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 12, 2014)

The Kidani pool does have a keyed gate, but apparently it is often left unlocked.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 12, 2014)

Brian if they are no longer giving out room keys how would you get in if it were locked?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 12, 2014)

The Magic Band has the same short-range RFID chips that the room keys have been using for some time.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 13, 2014)

I was at both BCV and AKV about a month ago. At that time you needed your magic band to access SAB, but the gate at the Kidani pool remained unlocked. Didn't use the Jambo pool, but it wasn't fenced, and I didn't notice any special entrance.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 13, 2014)

There is a plan to add pool fencing around all of the feature pools at WDW.  Whether they will also be keyed to hotel guests or not is anyone's guess.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...20130926_1_walt-disney-world-pools-lifeguards


----------



## JPrisco (Feb 14, 2014)

They do still give out room keys - maybe only for special reasons.
Our bands were in our luggage when we check in at AKV and they gave us room keys.  We went back the next day and made sure the bands were activated. 
JP


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.  I just didn't know if we all had to be wearing them as sometimes you don't all head to the pools together.


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 14, 2014)

With the bands holding our room key and charging privileges, we wear them before we get on the ME bus and until we go home   For our March trip, we'll probably wear them before we leave the house!

They only get taken off when we go to bed, and then they come back on in the morning.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 14, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> ...  For our March trip, we'll probably wear them before we leave the house.....



And you will have to take off the "Magic Band jewelry" to get thru security at the airport. :ignore:


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 14, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> And you will have to take off the "Magic Band jewelry" to get thru security at the airport. :ignore:


Really?  I don't remember having to do that on our way back in December.  Even if we have to, it's easier to take it off and put in a tray, than taking the whole box from our luggage to wear before boarding the ME bus.  good thing it was in our carry on


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 14, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> With the bands holding our room key and charging privileges, we wear them before we get on the ME bus and until we go home   For our March trip, we'll probably wear them before we leave the house!
> 
> They only get taken off when we go to bed, and then they come back on in the morning.



Do you not have to enter a PIN number if you need to charge something with the magicbands, so how would someone else be able to charge anything to your credit card?


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 14, 2014)

schiff1997 said:


> Do you not have to enter a PIN number if you need to charge something with the magicbands, so how would someone else be able to charge anything to your credit card?



Yes, we have to enter a PIN.  Not sure I got your question though, I never implied someone else is able to charge something to my CC.

My point was that with everything being on the magic band, we ALWAYS wear it, so it's a non-issue to me whether or not the pool fence need it or not.  BTW, the BLT pool does require the Magic Band to unlock it. It's one of the pools not allowed for pool hopping.

So it will only be an issue for those with no magic bands, i.e., not staying on WDW resorts and at that point, they shouldn't be there in the first place.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 14, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Yes, we have to enter a PIN.  Not sure I got your question though, I never implied someone else is able to charge something to my CC.
> 
> My point was that with everything being on the magic band, we ALWAYS wear it, so it's a non-issue to me whether or not the pool fence need it or not.  BTW, the BLT pool does require the Magic Band to unlock it. It's one of the pools not allowed for pool hopping.
> 
> So it will only be an issue for those with no magic bands, i.e., not staying on WDW resorts and at that point, they shouldn't be there in the first place.



Thanks sounds like the bands will be easy to use


----------

